# breivikelva / nordnorwegen



## dacor (24. Juli 2006)

...steht fuer naechste woche auch meinem programm...

war schon mal jemand dort? oder weiss sonst irgendwas ueber den fluss?


----------



## Kunze (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: breivikelva / nordnorwegen*

Hei dacor!

Guckst du hier. #h


----------



## dacor (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: breivikelva / nordnorwegen*

kenn ich schon, da werde ich die karten bestellen. trotzdem vielen dank!


----------

